# can't see local network when using VPN



## davemo (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Guys

I'm a newbie to the world of macs and am enjoying the change from PCs & MS but I need some help.

I can connect to my work using VPN (as I used to with my old PC) and all works fine EXCEPT my local network drops out.

I have a PC and network printer connected to my dsl router. Before setting up VPN I simply plugged in my new imac (using wireless connection) and could immediately see both the PC (which has a shared drive) and the network printer.

I used tunnelblick to set up my vpn and that to worked nicely.

But here is the problem - 

I turn on my imac and vpn connects automatically. Before it connects the imac must pick up the local PC and printer because I see them straght away. Once the vpn connects (within 1 min) I can see both the local and VPN network and can access both BUT within 30 mins the local PC disapears and I can no longer use the local printer.

So for 20 mins or so I can use my new imac with the same access to both local and remote networks but then I have to restart.

I'm sure there is a way around this - any advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 16, 2009)

In the VPN configuration, under the "Advanced..." button, under "Options," uncheck "Send all traffic over VPN connection."

See if that helps.


----------

